# How to convert to a medium/high light tank [photo warning]



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

After reading a lot on this forum and admiring the beautiful tanks, I decided to investigate whether it is feasible for me (mostly financially, but also practically) to add more light to my (closed-top) tank.

But first, let me introduce the subject so we know what we're talking about  (detail: The plants need some rearranging big time , but it is just coming back from BGA):


















   










Alright, some specs:
It is a 260 liter (about 68 gallon) tank. Currently, I have 3* 38W T8 lighting (added one to the default configuration).
Some cm to inches:
30 cm -> 11.82 inch
118 cm -> 46.49 inch
45 cm -> 17.73 inch
6 cm -> 2.36 inch
5.5 cm (this is the water height). -> 2.17 inch

Preferably, I'd keep the hood like it is now but the more important thing is the light  So the question is: how would you increase the amount of light with a not-too-high budget? (Aaaaah, you want some numbers? Le'ts say in the 100 - 200 USD range?).

Currently, I see a couple of possibilities: remove the T8 on the left, and add a "double" bar like the one on the right. Downside is that I'll have to adjust the hood-lids and that the amount of light still isn't that much.
Another option is to add pendants and a glass top (to prevent fish from jumping out of the tank). Two HQL pedant (2 * 125W) might be a good and affordable option. A glass top will also be a challenge, with a bend front window
Last but not least: Add CF for the lighting. Unfortunately, I can't buy any reflectors/waterproof caps over here in Holland (CF is not used at all here, except in some nano tanks). But I already found a supplier which ships. But it seems that they advise against hanging them free above the water.

If you made it till here: thanks for reading! I'm extremely curious for any questions/remarks

Riba


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you get HO T5's that are the same length as you current 38 watt T8's? If so, those would probably be the easiest to retrofit into your current hood. But, I am not familar with your lighting options in Holland.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been looking at T5's, but due to my tank length, only the 39W seems appropriate, a 54W _just_ doesn't fit (120cm). So I figured that that wouldn't be a large increase in amount of light(?)


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Take a look at these 65watt 6500K fixtures. I for them for $17 a piece on e-bay. If you're handy, you might be able to get 2 or 3 of those to fit in your hood.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I have the exact light in DataGuru's link. The light penetrates the water quite well, color is right, doesn't transfer much heat to the tank, and is affordable. The light pattern is perfect as far as splash goes, fairly directional while spreading the light a bit. They've also got a built in reflector and plastic cover on the face of the light. 2-3 would give you great light coverage at a good price, plus you could hang them if you like the open-top look.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advise/link! looks good indeed


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Riba said:


> Thanks for the advise/link! looks good indeed


Did you find the hidden text on that linked site???

If not, here it is:


> Some customers have used this light as a grow light. They have used these bulbs in their Greenhouse. Due to the lights low heat, the light may be placed close to the plants without fear of burning the plants. The cost of electricity is also very low. Aquarium users also report remarkable coral growth with these fluorex lights. They also are using these for grow lights.Photometric test procedures. Grow lights. Floodlight, floodlights,


It looks like this light is a favorite of growers too!

Hmm.....High light output + low energy costs...
Could even grow certain plants that are illegal!


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

They could become very popular here then 

@acbaldwin: Do you by any chance have a picture of the lamps (-usage), and the volume of the aquarium? Quite curious


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

I find it difficult deciding. Doubting between an AHsupply 2*55W or two of the refered 65watt 6500K fixtures.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Those lights also come in a larger model that holds a 100w bulb and that is what i am going to be starting off with on my 29G. The fixture itself is a little bit larger than the 65w version though but still not overly bulky. My roommate gave me one but you can pick them up at Home Depot for under $40 if even that much I can't remember the exact price. They are hardwire setup so you will want to get a plug in and cord, mine is setup with one of the heavy duty orange extension cords. Oh I forgot to add that he was using it in his refugium to grow algae and SW plants or whatever it is they grow in those things lol.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Riba said:


> I find it difficult deciding. Doubting between an AHsupply 2*55W or two of the refered 65watt 6500K fixtures.


If you get the AH Supply Retrofit kit, it does not come with bulbs. They need to be purchased separately.

NOTE: If the Fixture takes straight pin/linear connection(which it looks like it does) then you may want to order GE 9325K's from http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Riba said:


> I find it difficult deciding. Doubting between an AHsupply 2*55W or two of the refered 65watt 6500K fixtures.


In addition to TetraFreak's recommendation for 9325K's, you should also consider that while the lights are 65W, you probably will get more usable light out of the AHSupply kit.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

That's what I like about this hobby. Puts you in such good company! 
We run into the pot growers buying our lights, into the terrorists at Home Depot buying fertiliser and pipes . . .


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

goldielovr said:


> That's what I like about this hobby. Puts you in such good company!
> We run into the pot growers buying our lights, into the terrorists at Home Depot buying fertiliser and pipes . . .


Speaking of Pot Growers.....

Today is 4/20 :mod:

Now it's gotta be 4:20 someplace! :ballchain

eace:


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> In addition to TetraFreak's recommendation for 9325K's, you should also consider that while the lights are 65W, you probably will get more usable light out of the AHSupply kit.


I indeed read that the 65W suffers quite a bit from restrike due to the reflectors and the geometry of the bulb of the 65W bulb. (Although their pricing is marvelous  )
And another benefit of an AHSupply kit would be that I can get bulbs locally.

So, suppose I'd opt for the AHSupply kit. What would you think of the amount of light in my tank? It's about 68 gallon, and I'd have 2*55W CF + 2*38W T8.

I have (amongst others) some P. Stellata but can't get the beautiful colouring you see with high light setups. In addition, I'm totally in love with Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'. In case that the Ludwigia ever makes it to Holland, I'd love to get my hands on it and should already have a setup appropriate for it


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

goldielovr said:


> That's what I like about this hobby. Puts you in such good company!
> We run into the pot growers buying our lights, into the terrorists at Home Depot buying fertiliser and pipes . . .


Making me curious about your other "hobbies"...


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

hey Riba have you considered the Interpret T5 compact duo starter units? they are really good. if i am not mistaken you have a Juwel aquarium and in that case the Interprets can be fitted under the lid with no problem at all. they have a long life and are economical as well. and you can get all sorts of different tubes for them such as triplus, daylight plus, beauty light, blue moon etc. have a look here at Aquaessentials. as far as i know they ship abroad as well:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12_115

hope this helps.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

hi SUBORPHAN,
I indeed have a Juwel aquarium (Vision 260). Thanks for the link, it is a very interesting one! I should measure which tube I can fit in.
Thanks again

Riba


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

You can get that 65 watt floodlight/fixture at Walmart (at least here in SoCal) for $11.xx + tax.


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

> So, suppose I'd opt for the AHSupply kit. What would you think of the amount of light in my tank? It's about 68 gallon, and I'd have 2*55W CF + 2*38W T8.


Sounds about right to me, should be pretty bright! But by my calculations your tank is closer to 42 gallons than 68?


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

HydroBot said:


> Sounds about right to me, should be pretty bright! But by my calculations your tank is closer to 42 gallons than 68?


I verified it; 1 gallon is 3.7854 ltr, so 260ltr would be 260/3.7854 = 68.68 gallon

I'm inclined to go for the AHSupply kit (although that requires more work on my part  ). Now figuring out a way to mount the kit nicely on my tank. 
I might do a "testrun" with another tank (96ltr, so about 25 gallon), fitting an 1*55W in the hood, just to see how I like the kit. Pff, choices, choices ;D 
I'm VERY happy with all the good suggestions and responses :bounce:


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I made my calculations based upon the dimensions in the text. I see now that we are talking about a bow front and the dimensions do not included the hight of the tank. Sorry about that, my mistake, I should have paid more attention to the photos. So how high is the tank?


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

HydroBot said:


> Yeah, I made my calculations based upon the dimensions in the text. I see now that we are talking about a bow front and the dimensions do not included the hight of the tank. Sorry about that, my mistake, I should have paid more attention to the photos. So how high is the tank?


I am very glad and appreciate that you are thinking along with me 
The tank heigth is 64cm (25.22), I'll measure the water height when I get home


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

Given my new calculations based on the hight of your tank I would suggest 4x55w power compact fluorescents to put you in the med/high range. This should provide plenty of light.


----------

